# Is Canon Pulling Out of Photokina 2018?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 10, 2018)

```
<p>Rumor has it that Canon may be pulling out of Photokina 2018 in  September. An <a href="https://www.diyphotography.net/canon-elinchrom-and-profoto-rumoured-pulling-out-of-photokina-elinchrom-first-to-confirm/">article over at DIY Photography</a> mentions Elinchrom, Canon and Profoto as companies that may be pulling out of the trade show.</p>
<p>Elinchrom has made this official, but there has been no official word from Profoto or Canon.</p>
<p>Photokina moves to a yearly show in the spring of next year, this is going to be the last September show. The September show has been reduced to 4 days, from 6. <a href="https://www.diyphotography.net/canon-elinchrom-and-profoto-rumoured-pulling-out-of-photokina-elinchrom-first-to-confirm/">Read more at DIYPhotography</a></p>
<p>There has been no official word from Canon as of yet.</p>
<p><em>Thanks Jolyon</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## deleteme (Apr 10, 2018)

I wonder if this is a decision to reduce expense and to make a bigger splash in the Spring with more new products and/or major announcements with better developed products.

Photokina was at one time the epic photo trade show. It is a visible manifestation of the decline of the industry that it has been reduced to such a small show.


----------



## CanoKnight (Apr 10, 2018)

Normalnorm said:


> I wonder if this is a decision to reduce expense and to make a bigger splash in the Spring with more new products and/or major announcements with better developed products.
> 
> Photokina was at one time the epic photo trade show. It is a visible manifestation of the decline of the industry that it has been reduced to such a small show.




Not a decline. There are now too many other shows that werent there before for one show to have so much importance.


----------



## Architect1776 (Apr 10, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> Rumor has it that Canon may be pulling out of Photokina 2018 in September. An <a href="https://www.diyphotography.net/canon-elinchrom-and-profoto-rumoured-pulling-out-of-photokina-elinchrom-first-to-confirm/">article over at DIY Photography</a> mentions Elinchrom, Canon and Profoto as companies that may be pulling out of the trade show.</p>
> <p>Elinchrom has made this official, but there has been no official word from Profoto or Canon.</p>
> <p>Photokina moves to a yearly show in the spring of next year, this is going to be the last September show. The September show has been reduced to 4 days, from 6. <a href="https://www.diyphotography.net/canon-elinchrom-and-profoto-rumoured-pulling-out-of-photokina-elinchrom-first-to-confirm/">Read more at DIYPhotography</a></p>
> <p>There has been no official word from Canon as of yet.</p>
> ...



I am sure there are several reasons.
First is there are so many shows and Vegas seems to be the big draw.
Second with changing technology if you wait for a show to debut a new real product it will likely be obsolete with a competitor introducing a new product ahead of you. It seems that products are put out as soon as they are approved for market.


----------



## jolyonralph (Apr 10, 2018)

It does seem a bit archaic now to wait until a trade show to make a product launch seeing as you're then competing with every other company launching products at the same time.

Still, if Canon has something revolutionary to launch the reverse works where their news at the show helps bury the news from their competitors.


----------



## LDS (Apr 10, 2018)

Who remembers COMDEX? In an age when there are even sites devoted to rumors followed daily (  ) and images and specs about new products leak well in advance, products are released all around the year, when some "influencers" with a worldwide audience can boost sales far more than a booth in a city far, far away, and they get preview products to test and show to the world on internet video, it's hard time for trade shows. 

With its two years schedule, Photokina was really a dinosaur - few products now wait for a biannual show to be announced, especially those aimed at a more general public, with their relatively short life and harsh competition.

CES survives just because the product it puts on show are still fashionable, and there's a lot of hype about futuristic product that can never become real, and it's a kind of geek Luna Park. 

How well is NAB going?


----------



## keithcooper (Apr 10, 2018)

*Photokina - Sept 2018 and May 2019*

PK move to being an annual show: news from July 2017 ;-)

"photokina 2019 will take place from May 8th to 11th. Hereby, the change to a yearly cycle and the new date in May comes into effect.

For the last time in 2018, the world's leading tradefair for photo, video and imaging will take place in September, gathering foto, video and imaging enthusiasts in Cologne from September 26th to 29th."


http://www.photokina.com/photokina/Press/Press-Releases/index.php?aktion=pfach&p1id=kmpresse_photokinae&format=html&base=&tp=k3content&search=&pmid=kmeigen.kmpresse_1500449177&start=0&anzahl=10&channel=kmeigen&language=e&archiv=


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 11, 2018)

I would think that they were well along into preparing for the show, but 2018 could be their last.

I thought that the change to a annual show came about due to companies like Canon wanting it. My memory might be confused on that one.


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 11, 2018)

I wonder how much the slow death of professional photojournalism has to do with trade show woes.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 11, 2018)

Or maybe they are just skipping this one to get ready for the new timeframe of the Spring 2019 show? Seems odd they would drop out completely since this is a chance for serious photo users to see products hands-on. Do they really want photographers to be able to handle Nikon and Sony cameras and let those company reps talk about all the great features while Canon has no representation?


----------



## ashmadux (Apr 11, 2018)

Maybe because old man canon will have nothing to show...how about another entry level camera or powershot...yeah...lame.

Who cares about another 'next year' announcement... give us canon users a break and just go in the corner until you have something that we can actually be proud of the brand for. and hopefully, it doesn't cost 3 friggin thousand dollars just to have some modern tech besides dpaf.

sheesh already.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 11, 2018)

ashmadux said:


> just go in the corner until you have something that we can actually



What's your point? If you don't like Canon's offerings, buy something else. Lots of people are doing great things with other brands, so just buy what *you* need. What's the problem?


----------



## ashmadux (Apr 11, 2018)

Orangutan said:


> ashmadux said:
> 
> 
> > just go in the corner until you have something that we can actually
> ...



Buy something else?

This is a CANON users forum. I want to buy COMPETITIVE CANON CAMERAS, not cut down garbage like the 6D2.

Caps just so that you can understand the point.

Have a great day ;D


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 11, 2018)

ashmadux said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > ashmadux said:
> ...


Yes, and...??



> I want to buy COMPETITIVE CANON CAMERAS


"Competitive" in what sense? Photographers using Canon gear are "competing" quite well against users of other brands.



> not cut down garbage like the 6D2.


Then don't buy a 6D2.



> so that you can understand the point.


Sounds like you want Canon to produce body with the following characteristics:

Sensor as good or better than any comparable model
AF as good or better than any comparable model
Video features as good or better than any comparable model
Build quality and reliability as good or better than any comparable model
Service and support as good or better than any competing brand
Ergonomics and menu system as good or better than any competing model
Lenses, accessories, etc. as good or better than any competing model
Price no higher than any competing model
Have I missed anything?

Well, I want all those also, but I don't think it'll happen -- that's just not how the market works. Canon offers what it chooses, and the customers buy what they choose. That's all there is to it.



> Have a great day ;D


And you as well.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 11, 2018)

CanoKnight said:


> Normalnorm said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this is a decision to reduce expense and to make a bigger splash in the Spring with more new products and/or major announcements with better developed products.
> ...



Actually the number of shows is actually down. PMA was the big show in the US but faded and is now rolled into CES if it even really exists anymore.
Shows catering to pros such as WPPI and PhotoPlus have been around for years. There have been a lot of regional shows that had small trade shows attached to them for years.
PhotoKina is the apex of the trade shows for photography and the fact that it has declined to the extent that it will now be an annual event of only 4 days is evidence of the decline of the industry.
The money in the industry is nothing near what it used to be. In the golden days of film more than half the trade show space was taken up by commercial processing gear. Cameras were a much smaller part of the show and one that I scarcely paid attention to as a lab owner. Accessories for retailers were the next largest category ahed of cameras on a sheer vendor quantity basis. Once PMA opened its doors to the public to get more traffic we saw crowds of puffy guys in safari jackets carrying SLRs with long zooms clustered around the camera booths. The rest of the trade show was ignored by them as well it would be as they had no interest in the much less glamorous part of the industry.
As processing disappeared so too did the vendors of all sorts.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 11, 2018)

ashmadux said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > ashmadux said:
> ...





ashmadux said:


> Dude, dont be a prick. Those were all answers to questions _no one actually asked you_.
> 
> I'm a concerned canon user, and I can vent. I'm quite well informed of current canon tech, as are many others on this forum, so don't waste your keyboard strokes with foolish 'answers'. I, like many others are NOT happy that canon has become the glacial, bottom barrel for camera tech (mostly).
> 
> That said, If you dont agree with what I am writing as a concerned canon customer with thousands invested, then _vaya con dios_ and beat it. Don't be trollin', son.





Definition of forum
plural forums also fora play \ˈfȯr-ə\
1 a : the marketplace or public place of an ancient Roman city forming the center of judicial and public business
b : a public meeting place for open discussion The club provides a forum for people interested in local history.
c : a medium (such as a newspaper or online service) of open discussion or expression of ideas

Just ignore him Orangutan. The cramps make him forget what a Canon user's forum is all about. Once he started name calling he lost credibility anyway. He's trolling. Besides, everyone knows Canon can't compete and that...


----------



## photonius (Apr 11, 2018)

Trade shows in general have problems, as others mentioned, the internet gives users a lot of information that was difficult to get at in the old days. Even if you had the chance to play with a camera at a show, reading a test/review online gives probably more information than what you could get at the show. In the old days one would play around with models in a brick and mortar shop, but that has declined as well.
Also in the watch business, the biggest show - Baselworld - has dramatically resized:
http://www.scmp.com/magazines/style/watches-jewellery/article/2119349/baselworld-2018-faces-challenging-changes


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 11, 2018)

Those trade shows just don't have the impact they once had. News is more instant now. Canon can reach alot more people online with forums like this or Petapixel / FStoppers. It probably impacted their release schedule too and competitors probably don't like going directly against each other with new products at the same trade show.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 11, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> ... Canon may be pulling out of Photokina 2018 in September ...


Meh...
Not good for the fair, if true. 

Living in Germany I wasn't thinking about going there yet, but with that big player missing I won't be there for sure.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 11, 2018)

ashmadux said:


> ...
> Dude, dont be a prick.
> ...
> Don't be trollin', son.


Thank you for being so rude and qualifying YOURSELF for "the troll of the day"


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 11, 2018)

ashmadux said:


> > Have a great day ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually I try not to, but you caught me on a tough night. Even if you didn't ask them, they were the implication of your rant. You're asking Canon to make your ideal camera, not an excellent camera. The fact that Canon's products don't work for you is something you need to work out for yourself.

On the other hand, if you had explained your style of shooting, and said that you hope Canon will address that need soon then there would have been little to criticize. 



> I'm a concerned canon user, and I can vent. I'm quite well informed of current canon tech, as are many others on this forum, so don't waste your keyboard strokes with foolish 'answers'.



If you waste your keystrokes on foolish rants (as apposed to legitimate criticisms) then I may bring it to your attention. 



> I, like many others are NOT happy that canon has become the glacial, bottom barrel for camera tech (mostly).



And yet they seem to keep selling to many amateurs and pros, and seem to keep them happy -- I wonder why that is?



> That said, If you dont agree with what I am writing as a concerned canon customer with thousands invested, then _vaya con dios_ and beat it. Don't be trollin', son.



Not trolling, just bringing to your attention that you're getting yourself into a froth over something beyond your control: Canon will produce what they believe will sell and be profitable. If you want something different, then buy the thing you want. Don't curse gravity when you drop your beer glass.


----------



## slclick (Apr 11, 2018)

Orangutan said:


> ashmadux said:
> 
> 
> > > Have a great day ;D
> ...



I would just like to know if the poster actually owned/rented a 6D2 or just didn't like the Chelsea and Tony style rebukes on YT. Actual users really do like it. You know the type, those not shooting brick walls and handling the camera for just a weekend on loaner.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 11, 2018)

slclick said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > ashmadux said:
> ...



Im an owner of a 6D MKII (as well as a 5DS and 5D MKIV) Sure its got some limitations but most of the stuff I read about its shortcoming are likely from people who have never shot with it or even held it. The IQ contrary to some "respected testers" is more than enough for 99% of the public and in most situations projected images from it against other Canon cameras could not be guessed at correctly by the majority. 
Unfortunately the internet disciples breed laziness and blind faith rather than qualified testing and real world photography therefor professionally I test using tools we use for cinematography, project lenses on a dedicated lens projector and T- stops / f stop machine. Love to hear how Ashmadu tests equipment without a bias.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 11, 2018)

Photokina has been a shell of its former self for years. In the films days 13-14 halls were used and in covered cinematography as well as photography. The last photokina it was down to 4.5 halls (half a hall with a photo gallery). Canon had a floor in one hall almost to itself where as it used to have a whole hall as did Nikon. The Chinese seem to now have the biggest presence with knock off accessories (Even saw one Chinese guy with a Vernier calliper measuring parts on an Arca-Swiss head, I had him removed by security). 

The yearly move we were told by the organisers is at the behest of the large camera & lens manufacturers. Photokina should learn from The Photography Show and have some stores selling equipment at the show, at The Photography Show they are flat out busy with show deals and special offers now common. Adapt or die.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 11, 2018)

I have worked in the marketing departments of medium to large sized companies that show in large trade shows in Las Vegas and New York... I know that attending these trade shows have large costs, from airfare to lodging, food, electricity rental for the booth, graphics for the booth (a lot of them require graphics to be done through their vendor, not yours), set up, transportation in the city, etc... And if a company feels that the return of investment in that show isn't worth the initial cost, then they would be stupid to do that, especially since those costs also play a factor in our prices since without our purchases, these shows would be a mute point to begin with... So if it's not worth it or costs gone up too much, forget it.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 11, 2018)

Elinchrom are attending 24 trade shows in 2018 according to their web-site almost all of these are local market shows where they see potential buyers who are more likely to purchase equipment. Photokina sees a high proportion of global dealers in and of itself it doesn't generate much in the way of direct sales. Elinchrom seems to have made a business decision that Photokina doesn't give them value for money.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi Orangutan. 
Thanks for giving me a good laugh!
Don't curse gravity when you drop your beer glass. ;D ;D very funny. 

Cheers, Graham. 
Ps yes I am easily amused and happy about that!


----------



## Leigh (Apr 11, 2018)

With "premiere" shows like Photokina folks expect, or at least hope for 'block-buster' gear announcements.

Canon's reason may be to save embarrassment for not having anything that exciting to announce,--- OR-- they may have such products that they wish to launch prior to the event; as
a FF Mirror-less, 5DSr, & 7D3 replacements are undoubtedly on the horizon.

Can't help but wonder if Nikon, Sony, Fugi, Pentax, or Panasonic will show, since they're 2018 "block-buster's" are already in the market-place?


----------



## stevelee (Apr 11, 2018)

ashmadux said:


> Who cares about another 'next year' announcement... give us canon users a break and just go in the corner until you have something that we can actually be proud of the brand for.



That strikes me as a really odd thing to say. Why would I be proud (or not proud) of a company just because I own some their products?

And then if they came out with some momentous product, why would I be proud of some device that I don't own?


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 11, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Ps yes I am easily amused and happy about that!


Yes, that's it. Thank you - really honestly - for reminding me about that, Graham. Thanks a lot. 
Let's get amused  8)


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 12, 2018)

Announcement of an electronics show's new scheduling has morphed into a discussion of the sad phenomenon of associating ones own sense of self-worth with the brand of camera one owns.

How precarious to define a person based on corporate performance. Even if you get the camera right by owning Canon, can you say the same for your automobile, your dishwasher, and your smart-phone? They all have to be the best all the time, otherwise you must hang your head until you can make things right with the right purchase.


----------



## wilsberg (Apr 12, 2018)

I think, you can delete the rumor:
https://www.diyphotography.net/canon-elinchrom-and-profoto-rumoured-pulling-out-of-photokina-elinchrom-first-to-confirm/

has an update:
"Update – April 11th: Christoph Menke, director of Photokina has been in touch with DIYP to deny the rumours regarding Profoto and Canon. He confirms that both companies will be in attendance at Photokina 2018, and that Canon has committed to support Photokina in 2019 and 2020, as well."


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2018)

wilsberg said:


> I think, you can delete the rumor:
> https://www.diyphotography.net/canon-elinchrom-and-profoto-rumoured-pulling-out-of-photokina-elinchrom-first-to-confirm/
> 
> has an update:
> "Update – April 11th: Christoph Menke, director of Photokina has been in touch with DIYP to deny the rumours regarding Profoto and Canon. He confirms that both companies will be in attendance at Photokina 2018, and that Canon has committed to support Photokina in 2019 and 2020, as well."



I'm surprised if anyone actually believed that the rumor was true, but if CR does not report on a widely spread rumor, someone else would post it.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 15, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> Announcement of an electronics show's new scheduling has morphed into a discussion of the sad phenomenon of associating ones own sense of self-worth with the brand of camera one owns.
> 
> How precarious to define a person based on corporate performance. Even if you get the camera right by owning Canon, can you say the same for your automobile, your dishwasher, and your smart-phone? They all have to be the best all the time, otherwise you must hang your head until you can make things right with the right purchase.



Sad sign of the times, I'm afraid. "You are the logo you wear, carry, or drive." People are, or should be, deeper than that.

People should enjoy what they have and not worry that others might think it is behind somehow. Nobody could ever keep up with that and it makes for a very shallow and unhappy life.

These constant badgering cat calls, from people who probably aren't any good with their gear anyway, get really borish. They give no thought to the herculean efforts of minds far more capable than their own that design the tools they use.


----------

